# Anyone use a sandblaster for texturing?



## barry richardson (Nov 7, 2016)

A lady I know has given me a sandblasting setup, it looks to be a good quality one too. She bought it to get into etching glass for gifts and such, but never used it much, and now it's mostly done by laser. Anyhow, I have zero experience with one. I've seen some very cool effects done on wood, which is what I want to try. Is any of ya aware of any tutorials on this subject? I have found little on youtube so far...


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 7, 2016)

I used to work in a place that did etching and whatnot with a sandblaster, The one issue is with a lot of woods, especially softer ones, that it leaves sand embedded in the wood, if you use the white silica sand that's not usually an issue but with some of the others like blackblast, and some of the crushed slag products you can get orange staining (I think there was some iron content in the sand). The finer the sand, the finer the texturing. Use really good respirator as getting silicates in your lungs is a bad thing. I'll have to dig and see if I still have any pictures of any of the projects I did. 

Google sandblast resist or Vinyl Resist material, several places sell a sticky back material that you can cut designs into, lay on your surface and then blast, peel off and voila!

Another thing you can do with that sandblaster, pick up tile from you local home center or recycled housing place, etch designs into them, make a holder for them and you've got custom coaster sets. add some felt to the back side to protect the table. Used to sell tons of those when I was making them. You can also etch into mirrors, I liked to reverse the image and etch on the back side of a mirror through the silvering, hit with some spray paint to add color and poof!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 7, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I used to work in a place that did etching and whatnot with a sandblaster, The one issue is with a lot of woods, especially softer ones, that it leaves sand embedded in the wood, if you use the white silica sand that's not usually an issue but with some of the others like blackblast, and some of the crushed slag products you can get orange staining (I think there was some iron content in the sand). The finer the sand, the finer the texturing. Use really good respirator as getting silicates in your lungs is a bad thing. I'll have to dig and see if I still have any pictures of any of the projects I did.
> 
> Google sandblast resist or Vinyl Resist material, several places sell a sticky back material that you can cut designs into, lay on your surface and then blast, peel off and voila!
> 
> Another thing you can do with that sandblaster, pick up tile from you local home center or recycled housing place, etch designs into them, make a holder for them and you've got custom coaster sets. add some felt to the back side to protect the table. Used to sell tons of those when I was making them. You can also etch into mirrors, I liked to reverse the image and etch on the back side of a mirror through the silvering, hit with some spray paint to add color and poof!


Great info Colin, thanks!


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 7, 2016)

I just unloaded the rig off my pickup, here it is. I just looked up "Rayzist" looks like they have a large website with lots of info and instruction..... cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 7, 2016)

There's a local guy who runs a sandblasting business, and I tried it once with a piece of ash. Pretty cool effect with the soft wood being worn away. After blasting, I burned the surface with a torch and then brushed it with a soft brush. Anything like ash, oak, or mulberry should work well.

Don't know of any tutorials, but I'd be more likely to just start blasting stuff and then read about it later...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 7, 2016)

I've seen some cool shadow boxes made outta sandblasted wood. Also seen some turnings that didn't look too bad either. Give it a go man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 7, 2016)

DKMD said:


> There's a local guy who runs a sandblasting business, and I tried it once with a piece of ash. Pretty cool effect with the soft wood being worn away. After blasting, I burned the surface with a torch and then brushed it with a soft brush. Anything like ash, oak, or mulberry should work well.
> 
> Don't know of any tutorials, but I'd be more likely to just start blasting stuff and then read about it later...


Yea, that's probably what I will do too, as soon as I figure out how to connect the hoses and make it go......


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 7, 2016)

I just searched the AAW website (www.woodturner.org) for "sandblasting" and turned up a few hits:

- an article in the June 1992 edition of American Woodturner by Hugh McKay
- inside cover photo Feb 2016, a piece in oak by Max Brosi
- mention of the demonstration/presentation that Michael Brolly gave at the 2015 symposium in Pittsburgh, "Sandblasting for dramatic effect" -- you might be able to find a video of his session.

I hope you have fun with it -- the pix I've seen suggest you will produce some marvellous pieces adding this to your toolkit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 7, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> I just searched the AAW website (www.woodturner.org) for "sandblasting" and turned up a few hits:
> 
> - an article in the June 1992 edition of American Woodturner by Hugh McKay
> - inside cover photo Feb 2016, a piece in oak by Max Brosi
> ...


Thanks Duncan!


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 7, 2016)

just for inspiration..





Here are a couple more...
This show by Tim Yoder should be available in full somewhere on the net...I did not search beyond youtube

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 7, 2016)

Looks like a nice set up. You can use it for a lot of things depending on the media you buy. I have several in my factory here. We use it for cleaning and texturing metal surfaces. Works well on cleaning up rusted parts and the like if you use very fine media. Experiment, I think you can find a lot of uses for it. One word of "safety police". For sure wear a good respirator. The cabinet is not going to be air tight generally speaking. And if you are using the fine silica this stuff really gets in the air. Even when you are finished you will have some air born stuff. We have big exhaust fans to clear the room. Also be aware when cleaning the unit and filling the hopper same thing with the dust. 

End of PSA. 

Neil

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Nov 9, 2016)

Choices of media should be fairly good, for some reason I'm thinking that crushed walnut shell is an option. That would probably be a bit safer from the dust standpoint than say silica sand, and might ease any concerns of imbedded media in the final piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 9, 2016)

Buy the glass beads for for your sand blasting. They come in different sizes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

